# A few of my recent favorites (pics)



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Pretty much my favorite looking setup of the season. 4 doz. floaters and about 100+ full bodies on shore. Only thing missing was a little old lady on a park bench feeding bread to the decoy's :mrgreen:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

HM


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Turf and water........That has a nice ring to it. From now on I'll refere to that hunt as the turf and water hunt. :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

How was that little brittany on fetching the geese? Did it sit still? I don't think I've ever seen one that could sit still for more than two minutes.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

nice pic's. Thanks. One question for ya...why so many decoys? Don't you think they would have came in with a couple dozen in the water and a couple dozen on land?

Just trying to learn other people's thoughts is all.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pics. Love the little Brit. in the one picture. How old is he/she?
Good work,
Dan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

maanjus11 said:


> why so many decoys?


Because a true decoy junkie doesn't understand the phrase "too many decoys".


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

10-4


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The Britt Spaneil is a lap dog and isn't trained in -ANY- sort of hunting. He likes to bring her out anyways though and it's cool cause she just lays in the blind with him. Every time we tear into a flock, she runs out to a bird like she's gonna do somthing but she never does.

As for the number of decoy's. Diver Sniper nailed it. We were also running traffic. Never seen even one goose in that pond for 4 years so we were going for the "irresistable" look. I even left about 40 coy's in the trailor and we ended that hunt with 1 shy of the limit............Shoulda threw'em ALL out :-?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool pics guys. When I see young guys like you who get to hunt with their Dad I get a little jealous. My Dad does not hunt at all. I have never had him out in the spread with me. Enjoy being out there with him!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmm. Guess I'll clearify a bit for ya. My Father is not in any of the pictures. Nor am I in any of the pictures. I'm the one behind the camera. My dads not a waterfowl hunter. Everything I know about waterfowl hunting I learned on my own cause noone in the family does it either. My dad is a pheasant hunter though and we've been pheasant hunting several times. I took him to ND one fall though and we put a hurtn' on some waterfowl....He got his first snow goose and now knows what it's like to get tornadoed by snows.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Love the bufflehead! We got one a few weeks back. Aka "Biggy Smalls" He is on his way to Rick to get stuffed!

Nice pics man.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

AWESOME
Buffalohead, man I want one


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

whats a buffalohead? :beer: nice looking buffleheads by the way


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bloody,

Where did you find all those divers????? I'm jealous. Haven't made it out for a while and deer hunting is this weekend.

Great Pics :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bandcollector02 said:


> Bloody,
> 
> Where did you find all those divers?????


General area sent in a pm...


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Awsome pics. I love how you have your blind colores to match the dug up field. Its soo hard to find cover in those fields. How does that work with birds and how did you do it?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> I love how you have your blind colores to match the dug up field. Its soo hard to find cover in those fields. How does that work with birds and how did you do it?


I'm glad you noticed. It's been a struggle the last few years for me trying to hide 5-6 blinds in a black field. Ya cant realy just stubble the heck out of it cause it wont match the field then. And if you stubble it just enough to match the feild you have the texture of the blind exposed and the texture of the blind obviousley does not match the texture of the field.

1st I painted the blinds black w/ spray paint. Then I bought some of that German cammo mesh and cut it into pieces. I also painted the cammo mesh black to match the suroundings. Then I simply zip tie the new black mesh to the blinds when hunting plowed fields to match the texture. I was sold on the first test.....We had a flock of Cacklers come first that morning and they buzzed the blinds at under 20yds two different times before they finished and I called the shot.

I'll dig up a couple more photo's for you to check out....One will be with the Cacklers.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

So does the black blind matter then say if your in an unplowed bright field? like unplowed stubble, corn, or beans? Nice pics too!! :beer:


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

> whats a buffalohead?
> some of you guys need to stop busting
> stones on this one, 'cause "bufflehead"
> is, in fact, a corruption of "buffalo head"
> ...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> So does the black blind matter then say if your in an unplowed bright field? like unplowed stubble, corn, or beans? Nice pics too!! :beer:


Yeah it matters. You want to cut the mesh off and remudd the blinds. Make sure you mud them in time to let the mud dry so it's not so dark. Remudding the blinds brings'em back to the color they should be for any other field.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice pics. It's very rewarding to have some success when you've gone to the trouble of doing things the right way. Congrats.

The bunny ears move. Priceless. :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Hot Damn!! It would be sweet to live out there and pair up with you guys. I was the guy in college that had all the snow goose decoys and had all my friends come out with me.


----------

